# Neocogniauxia monophylla



## tenman (Aug 10, 2019)

This mini is a twig epiphyte growing on a small piece of wood. It has grown some moss. The theory is that these like watered daily but to be dry at night. The 1 3/4" flowers are such an incredible saturated orange it is impossible for me to capture them adequately. The plant is about twice the size of the flowers, at less than 3" in 'height'. No fragrance I can detect. This is a cooler grower, sitting in front of the coolers during the summer months and gets a bit less than cattleya light.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Aug 10, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## TrueNorth (Aug 10, 2019)

Nice one!


----------



## e-spice (Aug 10, 2019)

Very pretty.


----------



## abax (Aug 10, 2019)

Amazing color and a new one to me.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom-DE (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice job! It is one of my very favorite species! I grew mine with a lot of air movement and much shadier than Cattleya, probably around 1200FC. It sent out multi growths every year.....


----------



## Guldal (Aug 16, 2019)

Gorgeous... and new to me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 18, 2019)

beautiful


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 24, 2019)

wow!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 15, 2019)

Bravo, that's a Beauty !!!! Jean


----------

